# What is this fish



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm still trying to identify this bread of fish. The tank said shark on it when I bought it, but the first part of the name was rubbed off and the owner was not there...help!








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Maaaaaybe.. it's a Rainbow Shark?

I went ahead and looked around a little but I'm sure someone with a keener eye and better knowledge will be able to tell exactly what this is..


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

its not a rainbow shark or a red tailed shark and i dont know what it is but i would have to guess its sometype of shark idk...


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

There is one feature you can't really see in the picture...they have little whiskers up by the corner or their mouth.


----------

